# periods after IVF BFN



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi

not sure if I've posted on the right thread but does anyone know how long it takes after IVF BFN for periods to return to normal? Is there anything I can do to encourage a normal cycle? I know that it can take a while to go back to normal and mine are usually like clockwork every 28 days. I should be ovulating about now after BFN 2 weeks ago but not getting any of my usual symptoms. its seems to be one of IVF's cruelest ironies that AF will be late but not for the reason we want!

Nicx


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi knickerbockerglory,

Very sorry about ur BFN  

As for the periods, I can only tell u my experience but it may be different depending on each one's body  ...After both my IVF cycles, the first period usually came late but the one's after that become normal in terms of when they arrive....the only difference I noticed was my periods got lighter than before and have still not become normal in that sense but I would say that if u have a proper 28 day cycle then after ur first period from ur BFN the others should be 28 days duration...

Hope this helps xxx


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry about you result, it is such an awful feeling.

After my first fresh cycle my next AF didn't come until 40+ days and I am usually 28. But then they seem to go back to roughly normal. So I wouldn't worry too much about the first one after a BFN. You can get drugs to bring it on or you could try acupuncture which is meant to help but if I were you I would just try not to worry about it and let your body get back to normal in its own time. I know that is easy said than done though.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry for your BFN.

I started bleeding 5dpt which lasted for 8 days and counted the 1st day as CD1 - I'm now CD20 and OPKs are picking up LH which I think may peak tomorrow. I usually ov CD15/16 with a 12 day luteal phase [27/28 day cycle] so I'm about 5 days later.

what I'm trying to say is that everyone is different but most people seem to have a longer first cycle and it looks like it will be the case for me. I bought some onternet cheapey OPKs to see if I could suss out my cycle as I need to have another 2 AFs before starting my next cycle.

Hope the witch turns up soon for you - its all so confusing! xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks for your replies ladies, it would seem that the first one goes a bit haywire then hopefully back to normal. my periods are like clockwork normally so I just didnt want things messed up permanently! will just have to wait and see when it turns up this month

Nicx


----------

